# Drop a Line from a MOVIE without giving the name



## basquebromance

You had sex with my husband 50 times? Don't you have a job, or hobbies?


----------



## fncceo

*“Gentlemen, you can’t fight in here. This is the war room.”*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Never had one lesson.


----------



## Oddball

Well, Mr. Carpetbagger, we got somethin' in this territory called the Missouri boat ride.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

'I must be dreaming."


----------



## Asclepias

*“Forgiveness is between them and God. It's my job to arrange the meeting.”*


----------



## Asclepias

"How many dicks have you sucked?"


----------



## Mac1958

You can't really dust for vomit.


----------



## sparky

_* Of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world, she walks into mine*._


----------



## Mr Natural

“Bitch be cool!”


----------



## williepete

Open the pod bay doors, please, HAL.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

"Get off my plane!!!"

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Oh stewardess, I speak jive.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Blue. No, yellowwwwwwww


----------



## sparky

*“I find your lack of faith disturbing.”*

*~S~*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Game over, man!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

...all those moments will be lost, in time, like tears in the rain. Time to die


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Can you get me off the hook?


----------



## fncceo

Asclepias said:


> "How many dicks have you sucked?"








"Dante, let it go."


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Come up and see me sometime.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Always look on the bright side of life


----------



## fncceo

Tipsycatlover said:


> Come up and see me sometime.



Cary Grant was at least 11 years younger than Mae West.


----------



## petro

"I ain't got time to bleed!"


----------



## petro

"_I admire its purity.
A survivor... Unclouded by conscience, remorse or delusions of morality."
_


----------



## Sunni Man

When you have to shoot, shoot. Don't talk.


----------



## williepete

He hates these cans! Stay away from the cans!


----------



## Sunni Man

To crush your enemies; see them driven before you; and to hear the lamentations of their women.


----------



## hjmick

fncceo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come up and see me sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Grant was at least 11 years younger than Mae West.
Click to expand...



Everyone was at least 11 years younger than Mae West... LOL


----------



## Damaged Eagle

In America there's a burglary every eleven seconds...

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Natural Citizen

''Come here, you little white chicken shit.''


----------



## eagle1462010

Don't call me shirley


----------



## Mac1958

Run away!  Run away!


----------



## eagle1462010

I'm Mad as Hell and I'm not going to take it anymore.


----------



## Natural Citizen

"Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while that you shouldn't have fucked with?  Well, that's me."


----------



## petro

"You gonna do some prayin'  for me, boy, and you better pray real good!"


----------



## Wyatt earp

eagle1462010 said:


> I'm Mad as Hell and I'm not going to take it anymore.



Falling down 


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

petro said:


> "You gonna do some prayin'  for me, boy, and you better pray real good!"




Clint Eastwood?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Natural Citizen said:


> "Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while that you shouldn't have fucked with?  Well, that's me."



Bruce Willis ?


----------



## skye

-Cigarette?

-No thanks, they are bad for you

-Yes, I know, I like things that are bad for me.


----------



## skye

" You are so cool you piss ice cubes. "


----------



## Wyatt earp

: I'm gonna take this right foot, and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face... ...and you wanna know something? There's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it.


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> -Cigarette?
> 
> -No thanks, they are bad for you
> 
> -Yes, I know, I like things that are bad for me.




That's easy..oh who the fuck is that .ugh Skye I know it


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> -Cigarette?
> 
> -No thanks, they are bad for you
> 
> -Yes, I know, I like things that are bad for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy..oh who the fuck is that .ugh Skye I know it
Click to expand...



Ugh I know this one..


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> -Cigarette?
> 
> -No thanks, they are bad for you
> 
> -Yes, I know, I like things that are bad for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy..oh who the fuck is that .ugh Skye I know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I know this one..
Click to expand...



Some like it hot?


.no can't be


----------



## eagle1462010

bear513 said:


> : I'm gonna take this right foot, and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face... ...and you wanna know something? There's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it.


Billy Jack


----------



## skye

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> -Cigarette?
> 
> -No thanks, they are bad for you
> 
> -Yes, I know, I like things that are bad for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy..oh who the fuck is that .ugh Skye I know it
Click to expand...



hehe .... that's from "Fatal Instinct " (1993)  Sean Young and Armand Assante


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> -Cigarette?
> 
> -No thanks, they are bad for you
> 
> -Yes, I know, I like things that are bad for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy..oh who the fuck is that .ugh Skye I know it
Click to expand...



Liz Taylor?

I am not googling..


----------



## eagle1462010

I like the smell of Napalm in the morning..........


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> -Cigarette?
> 
> -No thanks, they are bad for you
> 
> -Yes, I know, I like things that are bad for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy..oh who the fuck is that .ugh Skye I know it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hehe .... that's from "Fatal Instinct " (1993)  Sean Young and Armand Assante
Click to expand...



Say what?


Why do I know that line?


----------



## skye

eagle1462010 said:


> I like the smell of Napalm in the morning..........



amazing movie amazing!!!!


----------



## eagle1462010

This is my rifle...........this is my gun..........this one is for fighting..........this one's for fun


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Did you get a teak or mahogany?


----------



## Geaux4it

"I'd piss on a spark plug if I thought it would do any good"

-Geaux


----------



## eagle1462010

I'd rather drink terpintine and piss on a brush fire.


----------



## Wyatt earp

eagle1462010 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm gonna take this right foot, and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face... ...and you wanna know something? There's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Jack
Click to expand...



I think one of my favorite movies ever was Billy jack .


And I was only 3 years old watching it


----------



## Geaux4it

"Personally, I'd give us...one chance in three."

-Geaux


----------



## skye

"A woman without a man is like a trailer without  a car, it ain't going nowhere".


----------



## Geaux4it

"What we've got here is a failure to communicate"

-Geaux


----------



## Manonthestreet

"I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man!"


----------



## eagle1462010

bear513 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm gonna take this right foot, and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face... ...and you wanna know something? There's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of my favorite movies ever was Billy jack .
> 
> 
> And I was only 3 years old watching it
Click to expand...

Was an awesome movie.


----------



## skye

sparky said:


> _* Of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world, she walks into mine*._


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm gonna take this right foot, and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face... ...and you wanna know something? There's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of my favorite movies ever was Billy jack .
> 
> 
> And I was only 3 years old watching it
Click to expand...




Just for you my friend..


----------



## petro

bear513 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You gonna do some prayin'  for me, boy, and you better pray real good!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood?
Click to expand...

Actually, this guy...


----------



## eagle1462010

petro said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You gonna do some prayin'  for me, boy, and you better pray real good!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this guy...
> View attachment 232579
Click to expand...

I know this movie...........down a river........made them say suey suey............ummmmm

Deliverance...........


----------



## eagle1462010

Fankly Scarlett..........I don't give a damn..........


----------



## skye

Tipsycatlover said:


> Come up and see me sometime.




Mae West was unique


----------



## skye

eagle1462010 said:


> Fankly Scarlett..........I don't give a damn..........




oh yeah....another favorite!!!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet

skye said:


> "A woman without a man is like a trailer without  a car, it ain't going nowhere".


How many posters did you just offend with this insensitivity....hope they dont get the vapors


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fankly Scarlett..........I don't give a damn..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah....another favorite!!!!!
Click to expand...



No one puts baby in the corner .


.


----------



## eagle1462010

I've seen the light.............the band....................


----------



## skye

Manonthestreet said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A woman without a man is like a trailer without  a car, it ain't going nowhere".
> 
> 
> 
> How many posters did you just offend with this insensitivity....hope they dont get the vapors
Click to expand...



I know LOL....that was Kim Novak, from the 1964 movie "Kiss me Stupid"


----------



## Wyatt earp

eagle1462010 said:


> I've seen the light.............the band....................



Shit.


----------



## Wyatt earp

: I woke up this morning, you know... and the sun was shining, and it was nice, and all that type of stuff. And the first thing, I saw you, and, uh, I said, "Boy, this is gonna be one terrific day, so you better live it up, because tomorrow you'll be nothing."


----------



## Manonthestreet

Do ya feel lucky punk? Well do ya!?


----------



## skye

"But, Mortimer, you are going to love me for my mind too.

- One thing at a time. "


----------



## eagle1462010

skye said:


> "But, Mortimer, you are going to love me for my mind too.
> 
> - One thing at a time. "


You Rang............


----------



## skye

Manonthestreet said:


> Do ya feel lucky punk? Well do ya!?



Clint!


----------



## skye

eagle1462010 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But, Mortimer, you are going to love me for my mind too.
> 
> - One thing at a time. "
> 
> 
> 
> You Rang............
Click to expand...


hmm.....that a difficult one...... let me see


----------



## Wyatt earp

skye said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the smell of Napalm in the morning..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing movie amazing!!!!
Click to expand...



No your an amazing person  glad I got the chance to know you


----------



## eagle1462010

skye said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But, Mortimer, you are going to love me for my mind too.
> 
> - One thing at a time. "
> 
> 
> 
> You Rang............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmm.....that a difficult one...... let me see
Click to expand...


----------



## Manonthestreet

"From where the sun now stands, I will fight no more Forever"


----------



## skye

eagle1462010 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But, Mortimer, you are going to love me for my mind too.
> 
> - One thing at a time. "
> 
> 
> 
> You Rang............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmm.....that a difficult one...... let me see
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Addams family????


----------



## miketx

We're all pretty bizarre. Some of us are just better at hiding it, that's all.


----------



## skye

" I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way"


----------



## eagle1462010

hmmmmmm............hmmmmmm.......lost on the last 2 ......umm....ummm


----------



## skye

eagle1462010 said:


> hmmmmmm............hmmmmmm.......lost on the last 2 ......umm....ummm





...."I'm not bad ....etc"

from this movie


----------



## eagle1462010

skye said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm............hmmmmmm.......lost on the last 2 ......umm....ummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...."I'm not bad ....etc"
> 
> from this movie
Click to expand...

He was framed I tell you........LOL


----------



## skye

eagle1462010 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm............hmmmmmm.......lost on the last 2 ......umm....ummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...."I'm not bad ....etc"
> 
> from this movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was framed I tell you........LOL
Click to expand...



I knowwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## eagle1462010

To survive war, you must become war


----------



## petro

"_What we got here is failure to communicate...Some men you just can't reach. So you get what we had here last week, which is the way he wants it...well, he gets it. I don't like it any more than you, men."_


----------



## miketx

"Bingo..."


----------



## skye

"Well, you've  heard it with your own eyes."


----------



## Manonthestreet

"Yippee Ki Yay M.....F;;;;;r"


----------



## Darkwind

“No. This is where I have always been coming to. Since my time began. And when I go away from here, this will be the mid-point, to which everything ran, before, and from which everything will run. But now, my love, we are here, we are now, and those other times are running elsewhere.”


----------



## Manonthestreet

"They seek him here. They seek him there. Those Frenchies seek him Everywhere"


----------



## miketx

"It's full of stars..."


----------



## bodecea

My mother was a pure woman from a noble family. And I, at least, know who my father is, you pig-eating son of a whore!


----------



## Asclepias

*"What if you had to tell someone the most important thing in the world, but you knew they'd never believe you?"*


----------



## Asclepias

*"I'll tell you what: I will speak slow so that those of you with Ph.D's in the room can understand. Here, look. Here's a monitor, right?"

"Now the monitor is broken. It's dead. It's not temporarily transitioned to another state of entropy, it's dead. Right? Now is she alive or is she dead?"*


----------



## Nosmo King

Yes you may claim it.   But in whose name do you ride?


----------



## Nosmo King

A man’s entitled to mortise a few butts from time to time


----------



## Asclepias

*"We're behind enemy lines, dog"*


----------



## Asclepias

*"You're the perfect verse over a tight beat."*


----------



## Asclepias

*"Let me break it down, so it can forever and consistently be broke…"*


----------



## fncceo

"But you think you're an intellectual, don't you, Ape?"

"Apes don't read philosophy" .

"Yes they do, Otto.  They just don't understand it".


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Nobody move a muscle....


----------



## JustAnotherNut

You came here to broker a land deal and to eliminate anyone who knows...……..




......I came to help you. Or I could send you back to your ancestors. Now which way is it going to be?


----------



## Asclepias

*“In times of crisis, the wise build bridges, while the foolish build barriers. We must find a way to look after one another as if we were one single tribe.”*


----------



## Asclepias

*"Hey Auntie"*


----------



## Oddball

Dying ain't much of a living, boy.


----------



## Asclepias

*"Say 'what' again, I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker, say what one more Goddamn time!"*


----------



## Asclepias

*"I'm sorry. Did I break your concentration? Oh, you were finished? Well allow me to retort."*


----------



## JustAnotherNut

get busy living or get busy dying....that's goddamn right


----------



## BULLDOG

Some pig.


----------



## Wyld Kard

_"Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?"



_

_
_


----------



## Wyld Kard

_"I have come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass…and I’m all out of bubble gum."_


----------



## Marion Morrison

Food Fight!


----------



## Wyatt earp

Wildcard said:


> _"Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?"
> 
> 
> 
> _


Al pacino


----------



## Marion Morrison

"Kiss my Converse"


----------



## Marion Morrison

Okay! I'm reloaded!


Asclepias said:


> "How many dicks have you sucked?"



The answer was 37.


----------



## Erinwltr

"It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again."


----------



## Marion Morrison

Joo wanna fuck with me?! Say hello to my little friend.


----------



## harmonica

''I've just pissed in my pants.......and nobody can do anything about it ''''


----------



## OldLady

"the man who killed my father, raped and murdered my sister, burned my ranch, shot my dog, and stole my Bible! "


----------



## Erinwltr

OldLady said:


> "the man who killed my father, raped and murdered my sister, burned my ranch, shot my dog, and stole my Bible! "


I still watch Romancing the Stone.  The opening scene completely threw me and I almost left the movie.  DeVito crushed it for me.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Damaged Eagle said:


> In America there's a burglary every eleven seconds...
> 
> *****SMILE*****





_"Champagne for my real friends, and real pain for my sham friends."_


----------



## Hellbilly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Come up and see me sometime.



Why don't you come up sometime and see me? 
Thats the actual quote.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyld Kard

bear513 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?"
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Al pacino
Click to expand...


Jack Nicholson


----------



## Asclepias

*"What now? Let me tell you what now. I'ma call a coupla hard, pipe-hittin' niggas, who'll go to work on the homes here with a pair of pliers and a blow torch. You hear me talkin', hillbilly boy? I ain't through with you by a damn sight. I'ma get medieval on your ass."*


----------



## Asclepias

*"I'm prepared to scour the earth for that motha fucka. If Butch goes to Indo China I want a nigga hidin' in a bowl of rice ready to pop a cap in his ass."*


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Call    me    crazy   one more time


----------



## Erinwltr

Asclepias said:


> *"I'm prepared to scour the earth for that motha fucka. If Butch goes to Indo China I want a nigga hidin' in a bowl of rice ready to pop a cap in his ass."*


Classic and Pulp Fiction is still in my top 5.


----------



## Pilot1

"Have a little faith baby, have a little faith."


----------



## gtopa1

Patience and time; time and patience.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

fncceo said:


> "But you think you're an intellectual, don't you, Ape?"
> 
> "Apes don't read philosophy" .
> 
> "Yes they do, Otto.  They just don't understand it".



Planet of......?

Greg


----------



## fncceo

gtopa1 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But you think you're an intellectual, don't you, Ape?"
> 
> "Apes don't read philosophy" .
> 
> "Yes they do, Otto.  They just don't understand it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planet of......?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Nope... "A Fish .... "


----------



## gtopa1

The strongest of all warriors are these two; patience and time...(fuller quote).

Greg


----------



## Pilot1

"Get your stinking paws off me you damn, dirty Ape!"


----------



## mosser

"I am the Alpha, baby! I am the Omega!"

This is quite easy, I think


----------



## OKTexas

Do you feel lucky, punk.

.


----------



## fncceo

_“Vous croyez qu’ils oseraient venir ici?_

_– Les cons, ça ose tout. C’est même à ça qu’on les reconnaît.”_


----------



## Decus

"Custer was a p*ssy"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Take me back, Clarence


----------



## Mousterian

'I told him we've already got one! He-he-he!'


----------



## Decus

"Mais enfin Maman ce ne sont pas des déménageurs, c'est l'armée du Reich!"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Have you heard of Plato, Aristotle, Socrates?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'm not interested in things that dont concern me


----------



## Marion Morrison

I found out what my special purpose is for.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

"I'm not saying I can't handle this alone...but obviously some things happened. And the proof is in the fruits of the happenings"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Mr Clean said:


> “Bitch be cool!”


 
Sewer rat may taste like Pumkin pie, but I wouldn’t know because I wouldn’t ever eat the m-f’er


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Does anybody remember laughter?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Zeds dead baby, Zeds dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandalshandle

"Badges? Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges!"


----------



## EasyPeasy

Smells like victory.


----------



## Muhammed

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! That's what you get for fucking with the Crimson Bolt and Boltie, stupid cocksucker. Now your legs are gone!


----------



## mudwhistle

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Never had one lesson.


Ferris Mueller's Day Off


----------



## mudwhistle

_"The scar had not pained Harry for nineteen years. All was well." _​


----------



## iamwhatiseem

*Interview after surviving being dead for more minutes than a person should survive.......*

"_The thing is I am smart, I am self smart. Basically from myself, from nature and thinkins while on drugs and doing different things I am self smarted. I don't need the books and schoolin type things, I just get everyhting on my own and because of that I am alive today. If I read more books I would be dead right now, my brain doesn't need as much oxygen because it is isn't filled with learnin things, if it was full I would be dead because my fuller brain would need more oxygen."_


----------



## iamwhatiseem

*The True Meaning of Christmas*
_"I just had a thought I didn't have a second ago, and basically what is Christmas?_
_...Christmas should be about getting drunk and stoned with your friends and family...people that you love. _
_God doesn't give a shit if you smoke dope. Christmas isn't about presents and lights and stress and shit. _
_Just getting stoned with your family and friends._
_You know, my friend was trying to tell me about Christmas and I wouldn't listen...I was at the mall stealing presents and everything else. And now I realize that he is back at the trailer park by himself right now...and I am going to go back with him and get drunk and stoned. And everybody here should do the same thing. If you don't drink or smoke, just go spend time with your family. Enough of this bullshit, I am going to go get high and drunk with my friend..and that;s Christmas"_


----------



## miketx

What are you gonna do, charge me with smoking?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

"_You know he grew up a shit spark from the ole' shit flint, and turned into a shit bonfire. And fueled by the winds of his monumental ignorance he became a raging shitstorm"_


----------



## miketx

iamwhatiseem said:


> "_You know he grew up a shit spark from the ole' shit flint, and turned into a shit bonfire. And fueled by the winds of his monumental ignorance he became a raging shitstorm"_


Obama?


----------



## harmonica

what's in it for me??
KH


----------



## harmonica

Pilot1 said:


> "Get your stinking paws off me you damn, dirty Ape!"


one of the best sci-fi movies


----------



## Rambunctious

Asclepias said:


> "How many dicks have you sucked?"


You sure talk about male members a lot.....


----------



## Rambunctious

Were going to need a bigger boat....


----------



## harmonica

I am that I am


----------



## hjmick

Rambunctious said:


> Were going to need a bigger boat....



"You're gonna need a bigger boat."


----------



## Asclepias

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> "How many dicks have you sucked?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure talk about male members a lot.....
Click to expand...

You sure suck alot of dicks.


----------



## Asclepias

*"Sometimes I let matches burn down to my fingertips just so I can feel something."*


----------



## Asclepias

Rambunctious said:


> Were going to need a bigger boat....


No dummy "*Youre* going to need a bigger boat."


----------



## joaquinmiller

Deserve's got nothing to do with it.


----------



## Rambunctious

Asclepias said:


> *"Sometimes I let matches burn down to my fingertips just so I can feel something."*


You shouldn't play with matches butthead....you are too young...


----------



## Rambunctious

Asclepias said:


> You sure suck alot of dicks


There you go again..thinking about penises.....just admit it you love them...


----------



## OldLady

Pilot1 said:


> "Get your stinking paws off me you damn, dirty Ape!"


Every Which Way or Any Which Way


----------



## OldLady

CrusaderFrank said:


> Take me back, Clarence


Merry Christmas.  Can you hear the bell ringing?


----------



## OldLady

OldLady said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Get your stinking paws off me you damn, dirty Ape!"
> 
> 
> 
> Every Which Way or Any Which Way
Click to expand...

No?  It's not Ma?


----------



## miketx

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Get your stinking paws off me you damn, dirty Ape!"
> 
> 
> 
> Every Which Way or Any Which Way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No?  It's not Ma?
Click to expand...

It's a line form planet of the apes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

6  bucks and my right nut says we're not landing in Chicago


----------



## CrusaderFrank

One day Lad, all this will be yours


----------



## elongobardi

You rang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asclepias

"My grandma used to always say. When you dont say a dead persons name out loud they die twice."


----------



## OldLady

Are you hiding something in that bed, John-Boy?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Come back you fat bearded bitch!


----------



## miketx

I'm smart, not like dumb.


----------



## Wyld Kard

"_You're gonna need a bigger boat_."


----------



## Wyld Kard

_ "I feel the need – the need for speed." _


----------



## Natural Citizen

"That's why no one will remember your name"


----------



## miketx

I gonna learn the casino business.


----------



## Kittymom1026

He's got a nice ass. Yeah, too bad it's on his shoulders.


----------



## Kittymom1026

bear513 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm gonna take this right foot, and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face... ...and you wanna know something? There's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of my favorite movies ever was Billy jack .
> 
> 
> And I was only 3 years old watching it
Click to expand...

I have the DVD.


----------



## miketx

Do you want to leave your husband?


----------



## Asclepias

*"Porfavor, don't do that. Or you will find yourself in a real Mexican hell. No mariachi, no tequila...and no Pita"*


----------



## Marion Morrison

They turned him into ..a horny toad! 


^Best cracker movie ever!


----------



## Kittymom1026

Mama always said life was like a box of chocolates

Run Forrest, run!


----------



## Kittymom1026

You can't handle the truth!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Which is the way he wants it


----------



## Lewdog

"My old man is a television repairman, he's got this ultimate set of tools. I can fix it."


----------



## Kittymom1026

What knockers! Oh, thank you doctor.

Hump? What hump?

Abby Someone. Abby Normal.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Kiss my Converse, Coolie.


----------



## hjmick

Lawrence, Lawrence of Arabia. He was an English Guy. He came to fight the Turkish.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tray, I don't want you hangin' out in the streets. I want you to finish school, 'cause without an education the only kind of work you're gonna get is sellin' drugs, pimpin' women, or workin' security for Eddie Murphy."


----------



## Kittymom1026

Cancel the kitchen scraps for lepers and orphans. No more merciful beheadings, and call off Christmas!


----------



## Sunni Man

*“What we've got here is failure to communicate.” *


----------



## Kittymom1026

Not Wingardium Leviosa, it's Wingardium Levioosaa!


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> *“What we've got here is failure to communicate.” *



"sex and the single girl"??      how about---"love American style"?????       how about   "Lawrence of Arabia"   ???


----------



## Kittymom1026

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“What we've got here is failure to communicate.” *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sex and the single girl"??      how about---"love American style"?????       how about   "Lawrence of Arabia"   ???
Click to expand...

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Kittymom1026

I am a man of constant sorrow.


----------



## irosie91

East of Eden


----------



## miketx

Kittymom1026 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm gonna take this right foot, and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face... ...and you wanna know something? There's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of my favorite movies ever was Billy jack .
> 
> 
> And I was only 3 years old watching it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the DVD.
Click to expand...

A god amongst us....


----------



## Marion Morrison

miketx said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm gonna take this right foot, and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face... ...and you wanna know something? There's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of my favorite movies ever was Billy jack .
> 
> 
> And I was only 3 years old watching it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the DVD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A god amongst us....
Click to expand...


Of Gods and men?


----------



## miketx

Marion Morrison said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm gonna take this right foot, and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face... ...and you wanna know something? There's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of my favorite movies ever was Billy jack .
> 
> 
> And I was only 3 years old watching it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the DVD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A god amongst us....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of Gods and men?
Click to expand...

No I was talking about the poster I quoted having the CD!


----------



## Sunni Man

Kittymom1026 said:


> I am a man of constant sorrow.


O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Sunni Man

*“There's no crying in baseball!”*


----------



## evenflow1969

Wildcard said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?"
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Al pacino
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jack Nicholson
Click to expand...

Here's Johny!


----------



## OldLady

Kittymom1026 said:


> Cancel the kitchen scraps for lepers and orphans. No more merciful beheadings, and call off Christmas!


Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves.  One of my favorites.


----------



## OldLady

She knows!


----------



## Kittymom1026

Sunni Man said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a man of constant sorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Click to expand...

Yes, you're right.


----------



## Kittymom1026

Kick the tires and light the fires big daddy.


----------



## Kittymom1026

OldLady said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel the kitchen scraps for lepers and orphans. No more merciful beheadings, and call off Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves.  One of my favorites.
Click to expand...

Mine too.


----------



## Sunni Man

Kittymom1026 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a man of constant sorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> O Brother, Where Art Thou?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're right.
Click to expand...

It's one of my all time favorite movies.  ...


----------



## Kittymom1026

This is kind of OT, but I love threads like this where all of us can come together and get along despite our political leanings and find a common ground. This is so much fun and thanks to the OP for starting it.


----------



## Synthaholic

Last two words of a very popular movie:

“Will do.”

Anyone know?


----------



## Kittymom1026

Sunni Man said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a man of constant sorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> O Brother, Where Art Thou?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's one of my all time favorite movies.  ...
Click to expand...

Mine too. Oh, and I know the words of every one of the songs in it. I have the CD and play it often. I love Alison Krauss, Emmylou Harris and Gillian Welch. Down To the River To Pray is an all time favorite of mine.


----------



## Kittymom1026

*"Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer do. I'm half crazy all for the love of you. It won't be a stylish marriage, I can't afford a carriage. But you'll look sweet upon the seat of a bicycle built for two..."

One of my absolute favorites. 

On a side note....I first saw this in Washington DC sitting on the floor in the front row. It was a huge panoramic screen and my friend and I were stoned. ( I was 23) I was totally blown away! I still think it's one of the greatest movies ever made. Stanley K. was a genius. *


----------



## eagle1462010

Synthaholic said:


> Last two words of a very popular movie:
> 
> “Will do.”
> 
> Anyone know?


More input...........Need more input.


----------



## Synthaholic

Do you want to know who said the words? Who the director is? I can’t tell you the star. I can tell you a co-star.


----------



## Kittymom1026

The horror, the horror.


----------



## Kittymom1026

Synthaholic said:


> Do you want to know who said the words? Who the director is? I can’t tell you the star. I can tell you a co-star.


Hint please because I've been wracking my brain about it.


----------



## eagle1462010

Synthaholic said:


> Do you want to know who said the words? Who the director is? I can’t tell you the star. I can tell you a co-star.


----------



## Kittymom1026

I fart in your general direction.

It's only a flesh wound.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kittymom1026 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know who said the words? Who the director is? I can’t tell you the star. I can tell you a co-star.
> 
> 
> 
> Hint please because I've been wracking my brain about it.
Click to expand...

The words are said by Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Kittymom1026

A plague on both your houses.


----------



## Kittymom1026

Time to die.


----------



## Kittymom1026

In the words of my generation, up yours!


----------



## Rambunctious

Stay cool....staaaaaaayyyyy cool....


----------



## eagle1462010

Kittymom1026 said:


> I fart in your general direction.
> 
> It's only a flesh wound.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kittymom1026 said:


> I fart in your general direction.
> 
> It's only a flesh wound.


Holy Grail


----------



## Synthaholic

Kittymom1026 said:


> In the words of my generation, up yours!


Independence Day


----------



## eagle1462010

Kittymom1026 said:


> In the words of my generation, up yours!


----------



## eagle1462010

Synthaholic said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know who said the words? Who the director is? I can’t tell you the star. I can tell you a co-star.
> 
> 
> 
> Hint please because I've been wracking my brain about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The words are said by Kevin Bacon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kittymom1026

Synthaholic said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know who said the words? Who the director is? I can’t tell you the star. I can tell you a co-star.
> 
> 
> 
> Hint please because I've been wracking my brain about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The words are said by Kevin Bacon.
Click to expand...

Footloose?? Just guessing.


----------



## Rambunctious

*I'm the bad guy?.....*


----------



## Synthaholic

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know who said the words? Who the director is? I can’t tell you the star. I can tell you a co-star.
> 
> 
> 
> Hint please because I've been wracking my brain about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The words are said by Kevin Bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Also features Keifer Sutherland.


----------



## eagle1462010

What was that movie were they killed themselves on purpose............FLATLINERS..........


----------



## eagle1462010

Rambunctious said:


> *I'm the bad guy?.....*


hmmmmm.............


----------



## Kittymom1026

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know who said the words? Who the director is? I can’t tell you the star. I can tell you a co-star.
> 
> 
> 
> Hint please because I've been wracking my brain about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The words are said by Kevin Bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also features Keifer Sutherland.
Click to expand...

Flatliners?


----------



## Rambunctious

eagle1462010 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm the bad guy?.....*
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.............
Click to expand...

Falling down...M Douglas....


----------



## Kittymom1026

Is that a gun in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## Kittymom1026

Rambunctious said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm the bad guy?.....*
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Falling down...M Douglas....
Click to expand...

I have never seen that movie. Is it any good? I really like Michael Douglas.


----------



## eagle1462010

Kittymom1026 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm the bad guy?.....*
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Falling down...M Douglas....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen that movie. Is it any good? I really like Michael Douglas.
Click to expand...

It's a great movie..........


----------



## Synthaholic

Kittymom1026 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know who said the words? Who the director is? I can’t tell you the star. I can tell you a co-star.
> 
> 
> 
> Hint please because I've been wracking my brain about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The words are said by Kevin Bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also features Keifer Sutherland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flatliners?
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## eagle1462010

No women no children


----------



## Rambunctious

Kittymom1026 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm the bad guy?.....*
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Falling down...M Douglas....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never seen that movie. Is it any good? I really like Michael Douglas.
Click to expand...

I liked it...its Hollywood's version of an angry white guy that is having a very bad day...lol google it Kitty...


----------



## Synthaholic

Also features Kevin Pollak.


----------



## eagle1462010

River Wild........???????


----------



## Rambunctious

eagle1462010 said:


> No women no children


----------



## Synthaholic

Noah Wyle and J.T. Walsh and Christopher Guest are in it.


----------



## Kittymom1026

Synthaholic said:


> Also features Kevin Pollak.


A Few Good Men


----------



## Synthaholic

Kittymom1026 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also features Kevin Pollak.
> 
> 
> 
> A Few Good Men
Click to expand...

DING! DING! DING! WE HAVE A WINNER!

Capt. Ross: I'll see you around campus. I gotta go arrest Kendrick. 
Kaffee: Tell him I say hi. 
Capt. Ross: Will do.


----------



## Kittymom1026

Synthaholic said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also features Kevin Pollak.
> 
> 
> 
> A Few Good Men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DING! DING! DING! WE HAVE A WINNER!
> 
> Capt. Ross: I'll see you around campus. I gotta go arrest Kendrick.
> Kaffee: Tell him I say hi.
> Capt. Ross: Will do.
Click to expand...

When you added the rest of the cast then I knew what movie it was. I love that movie!!


----------



## eagle1462010

Synthaholic said:


> Noah Wyle and J.T. Walsh and Christopher Guest are in it.


A Few Good Men?????


----------



## Kittymom1026

Sisters, sisters, there were never such devoted sisters.
Never had to a chaperon
No sir
I'm here to keep my eye on her.


----------



## eagle1462010

I'm a Lover not a fighter


----------



## Kittymom1026

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noah Wyle and J.T. Walsh and Christopher Guest are in it.
> 
> 
> 
> A Few Good Men?????
Click to expand...

HaHa Beat ya too it. One of my favorites, but didn't remember the last words.


----------



## Kittymom1026

If they would rather die, they had better do it, and decrease the surplus population.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I was cured, all right


----------



## Kittymom1026

It's just a jump to the left, then a step to the right.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Saigon...shit. I'm only in Saigon


----------



## eagle1462010

Kittymom1026 said:


> It's just a jump to the left, then a step to the right.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Eat the food, Tina!


----------



## eagle1462010

CrusaderFrank said:


> Saigon...shit. I'm only in Saigon


Full Metal Jacket......????


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hey, where all da white women at?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

eagle1462010 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon...shit. I'm only in Saigon
> 
> 
> 
> Full Metal Jacket......????
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## eagle1462010

CrusaderFrank said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon...shit. I'm only in Saigon
> 
> 
> 
> Full Metal Jacket......????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

This tape will self destruct in 15 seconds.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

eagle1462010 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon...shit. I'm only in Saigon
> 
> 
> 
> Full Metal Jacket......????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This is the end.


----------



## eagle1462010

CrusaderFrank said:


> This tape will self destruct in 15 seconds.


Mission impossible


----------



## Marion Morrison

Donkey! Donkey! Name that movie.


----------



## eagle1462010

CrusaderFrank said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon...shit. I'm only in Saigon
> 
> 
> 
> Full Metal Jacket......????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the end.
Click to expand...

Apocolypse Now


----------



## westwall

"And yet for all your old French stock, not one of you owned an acre of France. In 35 years, the Rosenthal's have acquired three historic castles and all that goes with them: hunting, farmland and horses. And 3 galleries of genuine ancestors. Believe me, it's worth escaping to fight for that."


----------



## eagle1462010

Marion Morrison said:


> Donkey! Donkey! Name that movie.


Shrek


----------



## Marion Morrison

eagle1462010 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donkey! Donkey! Name that movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Shrek
Click to expand...


No. 2 decades prior.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

eagle1462010 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> This tape will self destruct in 15 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> Mission impossible
Click to expand...

Yeah, but which one?


----------



## eagle1462010

Marion Morrison said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donkey! Donkey! Name that movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Shrek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 2 decades prior.
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

CrusaderFrank said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> This tape will self destruct in 15 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> Mission impossible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but which one?
Click to expand...

Ummm.......the older series........


----------



## Oddball

Mac1958 said:


> You can't really dust for vomit.


None more black.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Over? Did you say Over?


----------



## Oddball

Dave's a killer!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Donkey! Donkey! Comes from here: Watch Losin' It Online | Watch Full Losin' It (1983) Online For Free


----------



## eagle1462010

Oddball said:


> Dave's a killer!


----------



## Oddball

eagle1462010 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave's a killer!
Click to expand...

Dave's a mess.


----------



## eagle1462010

Marion Morrison said:


> Donkey! Donkey! Comes from here: Watch Losin' It Online | Watch Full Losin' It (1983) Online For Free


Okay I remember it now..........LOL


----------



## deanrd

It’s not a place you can get to by a boat or a train. It’s far far away. Behind the moon. Beyond the rain.


----------



## deanrd

Give me back my shoes.


----------



## Kittymom1026

there's nothing more inconvenient than an old queen with a head cold.


----------



## eagle1462010

deanrd said:


> Give me back my shoes.


----------



## Kittymom1026

eagle1462010 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a jump to the left, then a step to the right.
Click to expand...

I LOVE this movie!!


----------



## eagle1462010

Kittymom1026 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a jump to the left, then a step to the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE this movie!!
Click to expand...

It was crazy back in the day


----------



## Marion Morrison

Kittymom1026 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a jump to the left, then a step to the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE this movie!!
Click to expand...

Have you ever thrown a hot dog?


----------



## Oddball

Some days, you just can't get rid of a bomb.


----------



## Marion Morrison

That's right, We bad..We bad.. Mhmm.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Kittymom1026

eagle1462010 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a jump to the left, then a step to the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE this movie!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was crazy back in the day
Click to expand...

Did you go to see it in the theater with all of the props? That was the most fun!!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

"I'm too old for this."

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JustAnotherNut

The NSA can read the time off your fucking wristwatch....



...what the hell is happening? 

...I blew up the building...

…...WHY???

…...cause you made a phone call


----------



## JustAnotherNut

…...them boys on the grassy knoll were dead within 3 hours buried out in the desert in unmarked graves out past Terlingua….

….you know this for a fact?....

...still got the shovel


----------



## Manonthestreet

Course I'm an excellent driver


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Not from a movie but from a TV series...

*1st person:* ______ ______ perhaps you should make peace with your maker.

*2nd person: *My maker was some geek in a lab coat with an eyedropper and a petri dish. What do I have to make peace with him for?

*1st person: *At these times we should always make peace with our maker.

*2nd person:* With all due respect chaplin. I don't think our maker wants to hear from me right now because he knows I'm going to go out in that sky, in this plane and remove one of his creations from this universe, and when I return I'm going to drink a bottle of scotch, as if it were Chiggy Von Richthofen's blood, and celebrate his death.

*1st person:* Amen!

****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## JOSweetHeart

"I love this job!"

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bob Blaylock

“I _know_ where _I_ came from—but _where did all you zombies come from?”_


----------



## Damaged Eagle

"Is it a dream where you see yourself standing in sun god robes on a pyramid with a thousand naked women screaming and throwing little pickles at you?"

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## edward37

basquebromance said:


> You had sex with my husband 50 times? Don't you have a job, or hobbies?


ZED is Dead


----------



## deanrd

Give me back my shoes!


----------

